# Crappie Trolling?



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 21, 2015)

How do you do it? 

Is it trolling so slow that the light weight jigs stay down at the target depth, or do you long line them like we do bucktails for striper? 

If the latter, how do you know how deep you are with what weight lure? 

I've done some searching on the web and can't find a comprehensive guide to doing it, myself, maybe I'm just missing something though.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 21, 2015)

Alot of variables come into effect on longlining and its constantly changing due to conditions. That being said my base tackle and the way I longline in any body of water is...I run 8 rods out of the front of the boat 4 to a side I prefer to run a 13ft, 10ft, 8ft and 6.6ft light action rod with light openface reels spooled with Mr. Crappie Hi-vis 6lb line. Prefered jig head size is 1/16oz . I will use smaller (1/32) or larger (1/8) if conditions warrant...but for the most part I stick to 1/16 either single with a #7 split shot 18 in above the jig or double rigged 1/16 heads. 

...speed controls depth so a variable speed trolling motor is a must...I prefer to cast out the line behind the boat and troll along at 1.0 mph adjust faster or slower until I find the speed the fish are hitting at. 

A 1/16oz with a #7 split shot jig trolled at 1.0 with 6lb line will run between 6 and 8 ft...deeper is trolled slower and shallower id trolled faster...double 1/16 jigs will run around 10-12 ft depending on speed.

Alot of time spent longlining and learning how different weight jigs with different line weights run are the best thing...the above will get you started and in the ball park, but alot of factors also come to play out on the water...wind, type of boat, etc.  

If you have any more questions let me know...longlining is my bread and butter  and I will be glad to answer them


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you very much.


----------



## AStrick (Jan 21, 2015)

I long line troll 8 rods outta the back of boat,
I use double jigs, I always look for jig heads 1/16 to 3/32  with the bigger hooks. I always tip jigs with a minnow. As far as depth? Just like Dutch said.
I also use trolling  motor for depth, once I mark fish I will troll through them and either speed up or slow down till I get hit a few times, my preferred speed is 08 mph.
When fish are suspened 20' or so I like the 1/16 double jig.
Once they move to the flats I like 1/32,   again my ipilot is key!
 And I might add I'm a hunter that likes to fish. Some days I get skunked . Some days I slay'em,
Good post, I'd like to see the real crappie guys weigh in!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 21, 2015)

Here ya go...live action


----------



## Micropterus Salmoides (Jan 21, 2015)

How to Troll for Crappie
Trolling for crappie is one of the very best and easiest ways to catch these tasty fish all year long. A few simple steps can be easily modified for any lake where crappie live.

http://www.wikihow.com/Troll-for-Crappie

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Rigging Your Boat for Crappie Fishing



http://fishing.about.com/od/crappie...3cb715e4-bea8-4e00-a80d-d69c1ae73f70-0-ab_gsb


----------



## brianj (Jan 21, 2015)

Dutch said:


> Here ya go...live action



Cool video; looks like yall were on them


----------



## 10sne1 (Jan 21, 2015)

We have spec fished for 20 years with bobber and minnows, in central Florida, this past weekend we marked fish everywhere at 15 ft and thought how cool it would be to troll for them. Thanks for the question and great answers! I am looking forward to locating and trolling!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 21, 2015)

brianj said:


> Cool video; looks like yall were on them



Yeah that was a good WEEK. Fished 5 days and caught 255 keepers.

Some tailgate pics from that week...


----------



## The Spartan (Jan 22, 2015)

Great video. That's good times right there.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 22, 2015)

Dutch said:


> Yeah that was a good WEEK. Fished 5 days and caught 255 keepers.
> 
> Some tailgate pics from that week...



Awesome catch and footage.. What time of year was that?


----------



## oops1 (Jan 22, 2015)

Never mind.. Just saw that date on the pics.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 22, 2015)

Right now,slow and deep in the creek mouths is good.They are schooling up getting fueled up for the spawn.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 22, 2015)

Dutch said:


> Yeah that was a good WEEK. Fished 5 days and caught 255 keepers.
> 
> Some tailgate pics from that week...



Holy Crappie! That's awesome



crackerdave said:


> Right now,slow and deep in the creek mouths is good.They are schooling up getting fueled up for the spawn.



Okay, define creek mouth relative to depth, please. The far end of my creek mouth is 100+ feet, but where it meets another channel is around 30ft...


----------



## Dutch (Jan 23, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Holy Crappie! That's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, define creek mouth relative to depth, please. The far end of my creek mouth is 100+ feet, but where it meets another channel is around 30ft...



Fish the 30ft areas alot of fish today was in 20-30 ft of water at Barletts. 

Crappie (only caught 4 and released them for another day) was hard to come by due to the Striper Rampage that was going on today. Went crappie fishing and brought home a tailgate full of stripers...threw back another 5 since I had all I wanted and lost a bunch more, since there is only so much you can do with  13ft crappie rods and 6lb line...but it was alot of fun.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you all for the advice. I'm taking a couple guys out on the water tomorrow and, while I don't have the 13ft rods, I do have the 6lb line spooled up and plenty of tube and curly jigs. I'll grab some heads while I'm up at OBT tomorrow while I'm getting bait, and if the striper don't cooperate I'll focus on targeting crappie in the same areas. 

I hope I can get into a school like you found yesterday, Dutch.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 23, 2015)

How do you guys think this rain, we're looking to get around an inch between yesterday and tomorrow, will affect the crappie? I know they're omnivorous and will eat minnows and insects, but with all of the insects getting washed in over these 24 hours, and the water temp change with the water being added from rain, what do you think that will do for the bite? 

I finally got a chance to watch your video, Dutch. It seems like that was shot more towards the spring end of the weather pattern, as opposed to winter. That would mean that I shouldn't troll quite as quickly as you were, right, since they're most likely deeper than they were that day?


----------



## Dutch (Jan 23, 2015)

I do not know where you will be fishing but yesterday at Barletts Ferry the water was 48* and I was trolling double 1/16 jigs at .6-.8 (per my GPS) and fishing in 20-30ft of water. But after all this rain the crappie are going to be deep and really finicky so I would try a double 1/32's or a single 1/16 jigs (dark colors) and a couple of #7 splits shots tipped with a small minnow, trolled slow (.5 mph or so) concentrating on brush piles and any bottom structure in the lake you are fishing in deep water.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 23, 2015)

Dutch said:


> I do not know where you will be fishing but yesterday at Barletts Ferry the water was 48* and I was trolling double 1/16 jigs at .6-.8 (per my GPS) and fishing in 20-30ft of water. But after all this rain the crappie are going to be deep and really finicky so I would try a double 1/32's or a single 1/16 jigs (dark colors) and a couple of #7 splits shots tipped with a small minnow, trolled slow (.5 mph or so) concentrating on brush piles and any bottom structure in the lake you are fishing in deep water.



Thank you, once again. I'm up on Lanier.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 23, 2015)

Glad to help


----------



## j_seph (Jan 23, 2015)

Doesn't length of line out also control how deep you are pulling?

There a min distance you want to be out?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 23, 2015)

the easiest way to determine how much line to let out with any given speed/depth/bait is to find a flat at the depth you are wanting to fish, rig up your line, run the boat at the speed you want to troll, and let out line til you just start bouncing off the bottom.  Record this information.    After you do this a few times with different jigs, speeds and lines, you can pretty well tell how much line to let out to hit the depth you want to fish.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 23, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> the easiest way to determine how much line to let out with any given speed/depth/bait is to find a flat at the depth you are wanting to fish, rig up your line, run the boat at the speed you want to troll, and let out line til you just start bouncing off the bottom.  Record this information.    After you do this a few times with different jigs, speeds and lines, you can pretty well tell how much line to let out to hit the depth you want to fish.


Good advice but you know how the impatient fisherman can be. He just wants to get a line in the water lol


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 23, 2015)

j_seph said:


> Good advice but you know how the impatient fisherman can be. He just wants to get a line in the water lol



Hey, I represent that comment.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 23, 2015)

In a big lake like West Point,the area where a creek channel meets the main channel should be holding some pre-spawn crappie.The big females are feeding and growing their eggs.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 23, 2015)

j_seph said:


> Doesn't length of line out also control how deep you are pulling?
> 
> There a min distance you want to be out?



Speed and line size also determine how deep your jigs run. 4lb will run deeper than 6lb. I just do a good cast out and start trolling...it doesn't have to be an exact distance. Alot of fish are caught right behind and to the side of the boat...my short rods are maybe 20ft out behind the boat


----------



## lcookie (Jan 24, 2015)

There are limited areas to troll on lanier but there are much better trolling waters in easy driving range.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 25, 2015)

females are going shallow now on the warmer days.  They will be holding in the creek mouths and moving up during the day when the water warms.


----------



## Crappiepappy (Jan 25, 2015)

Here is link to the video that CrappieKing made while we were trolling on lake allatoona.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 26, 2015)

Crappiepappy said:


> Here is link to the video that CrappieKing made while we were trolling on lake allatoona.



That's awesome.


----------



## jvarble (Jan 26, 2015)

Love to have that problem


----------



## whchunter (Jan 26, 2015)

*Rod Tote*



Dutch said:


> Yeah that was a good WEEK. Fished 5 days and caught 255 keepers.
> 
> Some tailgate pics from that week...



I like your rod tote. A neighbor has 3 but I found they are no longer made and sold. Got a idea of how to make one though.


----------



## maggarita (Jan 29, 2015)

When you are trolling with 2 jigs per line, how do you tie on that second jig? Thanks, Scott


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 29, 2015)

maggarita said:


> When you are trolling with 2 jigs per line, how do you tie on that second jig? Thanks, Scott



I use a palomar knot and just start my next knot about 2 feet higher than the last. 

I've run 4 aberdeen hooks like that before, in a modified drop shot rig when fishing for crappie in the discharge of power plants. 

If you think doubling up sounds like fun; try 4 at a time.


----------



## fisheye56 (Jan 29, 2015)

you can get about as crazy as you want...guys that are really good pulling..long troll know with in 6" of how deep their jigs are swimming . then incorporating different head weights and colored jigs with a slow long zig zag pattern or off on trolling motor can be deadly combination. It would be great if you have a gps to help control speed. speed is the key!


----------



## maggarita (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I got my driftmasters, HDS8 and long rods so I think I am ready to go try. If you see a guy at WP with 8 lines in a knot, come over and say hello.


----------



## ribber (Jan 29, 2015)

Not enough space here to break down all the different scenarios and set ups. But, 4# line, double 1/32 jig heads (tied @ 18" apart with loop in each jig) with any curly tail jig with chartruse tail, at .8 to 1 MPH will boat you at least a few perch in most late winter/early spring situations.
Throw your line as far as it goes and set in rod holder. 
Of course, there's a ton of variables but this is a basic set up.
Your jigs, in this scenario, will run @ 10-12 ft in water under most conditions at that speed. Watch depthfinder and control jigs with trolling motor speed. A GPS will help with this as wind and currents can greatly affect a constant speed.
Longline trolling is addictive and can be feast or famine, but you pick up on the 'little things' as you go.


----------



## Scrapy (Jan 29, 2015)

If 1 knot makes your jigs run the right depth, then if the current is flowing at 3 knots you would need to run with the current at 4 knots, Right? 

If you troll the same 3 knot current going upstream, your trolling motor would have to run 2 knots worth , Right?

But you still be going downstream, Right? even though you are pointed upstream?


----------



## gpd387 (Jan 29, 2015)

Wanted to jump in this string and ask if anyone would share how to build a crappie rig. I have a Champion bass boat and there are no rod holders anywhere. I'm terrified to drill into the fiberglass, because I have never done that...but I would love to set up a rig like I see so many using.


----------



## maggarita (Jan 29, 2015)

Best thing I found is by Driftmaster (got it at Academy). You mount one "star" base, it holds 4 rods. Not too expensive. You don't cut up your boat.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 29, 2015)

Troll with a ROUND float.

Look at yer' fish finder.

Set a few on what it says there are at.

Set a few higher.

Set a few lower.

When you hit "the zone", stay there until proven otherwise. 

A short piece of weighted line, just above a decent mono leader
will help keep yer' depth constant..  

Round floats are better for trolling at slow speed than the others.. Not like you are trying to cut saltwater.

Put one jig on one line, two on another, three is about 
the most I can handle. See what suits you best.

One of my buds uses umbrella rigs with success.
I ain't caught squat on them trolling but have with yo-yo's

Only umbrella rigs that work for me are on linesides
and  with a few different baits.

Believe it or not, a big heavy Sabiki rig works too.. (talking about the 3/16 oz. size)

They are designed, after all, to catch Crappie size fish for saltwater bait. 

The largest ones (Sabiki rig) with a decent sinker on the end a BIG round
float on top will serve you well. Tip with a small chunk of fish or shrimp
if you like or if they are not in a frenzy.

Keeps you in most of the water columns with a few reels out.
You can anchor down if it's windy or troll SLOWLY if not.

Limit in a few minutes.


----------



## GA Carpkiller (Jan 30, 2015)

gpd387 said:


> Wanted to jump in this string and ask if anyone would share how to build a crappie rig. I have a Champion bass boat and there are no rod holders anywhere. I'm terrified to drill into the fiberglass, because I have never done that...but I would love to set up a rig like I see so many using.



I use the driftmaster crowfoot.  That utilizes the seat post to hold the rod holders.  No drilling necessary in the boat.


----------



## Dawgfaninbama (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm a machinist so I built my own rod holders from scrap material from where I work. They are very close to Driftmasters that are $100 a piece. So I guess I saved myself a good bit. I did the welding too so that part don't look that great. I'll post pics later!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 30, 2015)

maggarita said:


> When you are trolling with 2 jigs per line, how do you tie on that second jig? Thanks, Scott



Loop knot on both. 

Wrap the line around two fingers, loop the jig through at 2-3 times pull tight. takes about 5 seconds to tie and gives the jigs plenty of action.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 30, 2015)

gpd387 said:


> Wanted to jump in this string and ask if anyone would share how to build a crappie rig. I have a Champion bass boat and there are no rod holders anywhere. I'm terrified to drill into the fiberglass, because I have never done that...but I would love to set up a rig like I see so many using.



Driftmasters. 

 The T-250 system had a plate that you mount on your deck. The T-118 uses the star base.

I use the T-250 on the front and T-118 in the back of my boat.

Here is some pics of the T-250 plates on the front of my boat...takes about 5 minutes to go from long lining to spider rigging.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm glad this thread took off. Tons of good info. 

I also recommend Driftmaster. Their gear is rock solid. If you look at my Serenity Update thread you can see where I just mounted their T-6200 system on my skiff. I didn't go with their holders because I liked the Scotty system of being able to move from one base to the next with no tools required, and I wanted a holder that locked the reels in. I'm paranoid about my striper rods pulling out of the rod holders shown above when I'm pulling big baits very quickly like leadcoring.


----------



## Scrapy (Jan 30, 2015)

Simpler question: Do you troll with the current or against it?


----------



## fisheye56 (Jan 30, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Simpler question: Do you troll with the current or against it?


both for me the into the current always is better (more bites) with the current, most of your fish will be facing the current so the with the current the jigs are coming over the back of the fish and they seam to not react as well when that happens but if their hungry they will get it.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 30, 2015)

fisheye56 said:


> both for me the into the current always is better (more bites) with the current, most of your fish will be facing the current so the with the current the jigs are coming over the back of the fish and they seam to not react as well when that happens but if their hungry they will get it.



This and the wind is why a variable speed TM is a must for trolling.


----------



## Dawgfaninbama (Feb 1, 2015)

Here is the pic I promised. Finally got them installed on my boat!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 2, 2015)

Wow, that's up there. Looks great though.


----------

